# Not my circus, not my monkeys.



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Funny you should mention that. I was at my LHS this weekend and we were talking about steam locomotives and I wanted one with more of an old west look to it. I run N-gauge and they aren't too common (not impossible to find, just not as common as I would like). He pulled down a box from his back room with a complete set of locomotive, passenger cars, and freight cars for a circus train. IIRC, it was Roundhouse brand, Clancy's Circus and he wanted to sell it as a set. It was all new in the box, locomotive with tender, freight cars and caboose in one box and passenger cars in another. He had a scale big top tent for it and several boxes of animals for it too. It was DC only and not easily converted to DCC, so I would pretty much need another layout just for it. My son said there was no room for another layout and since we are using his garage for our modeling, I passed it up, I might still end up with it since I like the idea of a circus train, and yes, it did have monkeys with it.


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

Never heard of that one. Sounds really hard to pass up just for it’s uniqueness.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I think I will end up with it, even if I leave it in the box until I can get another layout. I am seriously thinking of a nice diorama style scene of a circus with just a small working oval for the train.


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

Sounds sweet. Those get a lot of notice at model train shows, if you like to show.


----------

